# I just thought this was funny...



## Shu (Aug 31, 2010)

[yt]i0WZWF-RRPs[/yt]


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

it is kind of funny. sounds off though, maybe a diffrent effect would have been better


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

That was badass.


----------



## Shu (Aug 31, 2010)

Sweeet


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 31, 2010)

OH GOD MY EARS
Seriously, that was awful and you just wasted 46 seconds of my life >:c


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Dec 25, 2014)

I got better...bitch. LOL XD Seriously though I'm just joking.

[yt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfp87eeb0hU[/yt]


----------

